# almond x recessive white FOR



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

What would be produced by a pearl earl eye almond crossed with bull eyed recessive white. Both oriental rollers?
Thanks
wayne


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

What color is the rec. white masking? Does your almond carry rec. white?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Too many variables to give you the certainties as in most cases with pigeons, Lets give it a shot though

You can fairly assume the Almond does not carry rec white as anyone breeding almonds for good almonds would not include rec white into the mix. Based on this you will get no whites in the first cross but all the young if paired together or back to the rec white would produce whites, based on stats and the above 50% will be almond, some of the rest could be ascertained with some more specifics from you

If the almond is the hen then you have a sex linked pair aslong as the rec white does not carry almond, Basically all the almonds would be cocks all the non almonds hens.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't know how to answer the previous questions.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Oriental Rollers, as a breed, possess a lot of bronze in their genetics, therefore it would not be unlikely if the almond was bred from a bronze parent which had a rec. white parent. This would mean that the almond has a 50% chance at carrying rec. white. 
Have you raised young from either bird previously? If so, what color mates did they have and what color were the young?
If you raised them yourself, tell us the color of their parents so we can make a closer prediction of what they'll produce.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Both parents if the recessive white we're also recessive white. I don't know about the almonds.


----------

